# Nouvel HD sur Ti 550



## woulf (17 Septembre 2002)

Bonjour,

Même si je sais que la question a déjà été posée plusieurs fois sur ces forums, j'ai pas réussi à retrouver le thread...

Je voudrais changer mon HD 20gos pour un 30 ou 40gos, parce que je suis limité au niveau de mes rushes imovie et que la solution externe ne me convient que moyennement.

Si quelqu'un avait la gentillesse de me conseiller un modèle, silencieux tant qu'à faire, il me rendrait un grand service. Merci !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Septembre 2002)

Salut,

J'ai un Ti 400 et j'ai mis à l'intérieur un DD de 48Go Travelstar IBM depuis 1 an, il est silencieux et surtout il tourne à 5400t/min au lieu de 4200, ce qui accélère beaucoup la machine. Ils ont sortis un 60Go 5400t/min avec encore plus de mémoire cache.
Voici l'adresse :
http://www.storage.ibm.com/hdd/travel/tr48gh.htm

J'ai eu qu'un petit soucis ces derniers temps à cause d'une défragmentation de Jaguar avec Norton SW 2 mais à part ça, j'en suis vraiment content.

J'ai mis le disque original 10Go de mon Ti dans un boitier firewire titanium oxford 911, ça marche nickel.

A plus.
Fabrice.


----------



## florentdesvosges (19 Septembre 2002)

J'ai fait exactement la même chose que fabrzz1, et j'en tire les mêmes remarques, à savoir que je suis content !
Je te conseille également un 5400 (je crois que le 48go ne se fait plus et le 60 reste assez cher).
Quitte à changer pour plus gros, mieux vaut aussi changer pour plus rapide !


----------



## woulf (19 Septembre 2002)

Merci pour vos réponses.

Donc, si je comprends bien, ultra ATA 66, 100 etc, on s'en fout un peu, l'important c'est que ce soit de l'IDE?


----------



## melaure (21 Septembre 2002)

perso j'ai pris un toshiba 40 Go qui tourne seulement à 4200 tours, mais copie à plus de 10-15Mo/s ce qui est pas mal.
170 euros chez MacWay, ce qui aussi très bien ...


----------



## florentdesvosges (21 Septembre 2002)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> * l'important c'est que ce soit de l'IDE?  *



et surtout du 2"5 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

Melaure a raison, un disque de 40 go même à 4200 tm sera très probablement beaucoup plus rapide qu'un 20 go d'origine.


----------



## Fanoo (23 Septembre 2002)

Pourquoi du 2''5 ?

Le Travelstar IBM de 60 Go, avec 12,5 mm d'épaisseur, qui tourne a 5400 tpm semble etre le choix plus performant (prix mis a part).
Est-ce qu'il conviendrait pour un PBG4 titanium ?


----------



## florentdesvosges (23 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Fanoo:</font><hr />* Pourquoi du 2''5 ?

*<hr /></blockquote>

parce que du 3"5, ça ne rentre pas  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Fanoo:</font><hr />* 
Le Travelstar IBM de 60 Go, avec 12,5 mm d'épaisseur, qui tourne a 5400 tpm semble etre le choix plus performant (prix mis a part).
Est-ce qu'il conviendrait pour un PBG4 titanium ?   *<hr /></blockquote>

C'est sans doute ce qui fait de mieux en ce moment et ça convient tout à fait pour un Ti.


----------



## peyret (23 Septembre 2002)

et pour l'echange dans la machine ? c'est pas trop compliqué, pas de cavaliers ? ... 

lp


----------



## florentdesvosges (23 Septembre 2002)

Non pas de cavaliers. Tu dois simplement te munir d'un tournevis Tox T8 (facom en fait).

Un Macgé user m'avait envoyé un PDF (que j'ai évidemment égaré ou effacé depuis) qui détaillait la manipulation du changement du disque.

Tu dois pouvoir trouver ça quelque part ou alors tu n'as qu'à te fier à ton instinct :
Il suffit de démonter et de remonter de la même façon avec simplment un autre disque  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## woulf (23 Septembre 2002)

normalement, si mes souvenirs sont bons, c'est expliqué en images dans la doc papier fournie avec le powerbook. Et on peut trouver le PDF sur la knowledge base d'apple.


----------



## gjouvenat (23 Septembre 2002)

Si ca va pas... ce soir je te file le PDF /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## florentdesvosges (24 Septembre 2002)

woulf a dit:
			
		

> * normalement, si mes souvenirs sont bons, c'est expliqué en images dans la doc papier fournie avec le powerbook *



En fait (je pinaille je sais .... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif ), la manip n'est pas expliqué dans tous les modes d'emploi des PB dans le mien par ex, rien).


----------



## woulf (24 Septembre 2002)

voilà ce que c'est d'avoir un titanium "préhistorique" /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif

Je crois que le PDF ne distingue pas selon les modèles !


----------



## florentdesvosges (24 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par woulf:</font><hr />* 

Je crois que le PDF ne distingue pas selon les modèles !  *<hr /></blockquote>

Effectivement, mon lecteur Acrobat version 1.1 (en béta bien sûr !) a tout de même réussi à le lire  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Fanoo (24 Septembre 2002)

Pouvez-vous m'éclairer :

2"5 ou 3"5 : ca correspond a quoi ? Ne s'agit-il pas de l'epaisseur ?
Et 9,5 mm ou 12,5 mm, ca correspond a quoi ?
Finalement si vous aviez le choix, quel est le meilleur disque que vous mettriez dans votre titanium (prix mis a part) ?


----------



## Jean lefort2 (24 Septembre 2002)

2,5 et 3,5 c'est la grandeur des disques durs.

2,5 pouces càd 5cm de diamètre pour ces disques, utilisable pour les portables ou les extèrenes, Ils coûtent plus cher et leur perf sont moins importantes que des 3,5" qui o-eux sont destiné aux IMAC, Power Mac et tous les PC de bureaux en général.
Moins cher, pouvant aller jusque à 160 Go et plus rapide (jusque à 7200tr/min en IDE et 10000 en SCSI 160)


----------



## brome (24 Septembre 2002)

Est il possible de brancher simultanement le vieux et le nouveau disque dur sur le PB, de maniere a transferer toutes les donnees de l'ancien vers le nouveau ? 

A priori, je pense que oui, si on dispose d'une nappe IDE 2,5" avec 3 prises. Par contre, c'est la que peuvent se poser des problemes de cohabitation maitre-esclave.


----------



## woulf (25 Septembre 2002)

sinon, en investissant dans un boitier FW, et en le branchant en mode cible (?) ça devrait le faire, encore que...

en tous cas, merci à tous de m'avoir répondu, je pense m'orienter plus que sérieusement vers le travelstar d'ibm...

J'hésite encore à investir dans un disque dur pocket genre la Cie et de faire la substitution des DD, ce qui me permet de réutiliser le 20gos... Il me reste à vérifier que ça constitue bel et bien une économie, ce qui n'est pas gagné, vu le prix de ces disques dur pocket...


----------



## Fanoo (25 Septembre 2002)

Pourquoi tu n'achetes pas simplement un boitier vide et un disque grande capacité tout nu ? Tu pourrais mettre ton disque nu dans ton PB et tu mets ton ancien disque interne de PB dans le boitier.
C'est le plus logique et le plus economique. Pas besoin du Pocket... de LaCie.


----------



## woulf (25 Septembre 2002)

parce qu'un boitier normal, il lui faut une alimentation ? Le but d'un La Cie c'est d'éviter l'alimention externe, mais c'est du luxe, je le concède


----------



## ronin (26 Septembre 2002)

Chez macway ils vendent des boitier  nu  pour 2'5 autoalimenté par le fire wire, et avec parait il un très bon debit du au controleur de bonne qualité.En plus ils sont beau et vont très bien avec un titanium


----------



## melaure (26 Septembre 2002)

Exactement ! c'est le boitier Titanium qui est très joli avec le Powerbook du même nom. J'ai un 40 GO externe IBM qui marche bien. De même j'ai remplacé le HD interne de 20 Go par un autre 40 Go IBM et aucun soucis. Il faut bien suivre les instructions de la notice ou de la knowledge base du site Apple, ca prend une demi-heure et ca donne de l'espace ...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## florentdesvosges (26 Septembre 2002)

J'ai également le boîtier Titanium et c'est parfait, surtout en auto-alimenté.

Mieux, depuis 10.2; quand on se met en suspension d'activité, il n'y a plus besoin d'éjecter le disques externes !


----------



## ronin (27 Septembre 2002)

Les disques interne à 5400 tr ne chauffent ils pas trop?J'ai pas envie d'entendre mon ventillo à fond tout le temps.Et pour l'autonomie de la batterie?


----------



## florentdesvosges (28 Septembre 2002)

Le ventilo se met plus souvent en marche. Quand il fait très chaud et que les applis qui tournent sont lourdes : jusqu'à 5 fois par jour, jamais plus d'une minute, donc ça reste tout à fait acceptable. Ici la température a franchement baissé et je n'ai plus entendu le ventilo depuis plusieurs jours.

Pour la batterie, pas vu de différence (toujours autour de 3 heures selon ton usage).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Septembre 2002)

Salut à tous,

J'ai un Titanium 400 avec un disque 48Go 5400t/min interne et j'ai mis le disque original 10Go dans un boitier firewire titanium 2.5 autoalimenté. Je peux donc profiter de mes deux DD.
Je voudrais vraiment insister sur le gain de rapidité en passant d'un 4200t/min 10GO à un 5400t/min 48Go.
Je vous dis ça car mon disque 48Go IBM est tombé en panne à cause de Norton et est parti au SAV et en attendant, j'ai remis le 10Go pour pouvoir bosser.
Je ne reconnais pas mon Titanium, il rame carrément. Sur 10.2 en tout cas, il y a une différence hallucinante, je vous assure  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif .
Vivement le retour de mon gros disque, j'ai d'ailleurs fait la demande pour qu'il me l'échange contre un 60Go (en rajoutant la différence), il a encore plus de mémoire cache donc encore plus rapide.
En ce qui concerne la chaleur, je n'ai jamais eu de soucis. Pendant l'été, le ventilo tournait un peu plus mais rien de bien génant.

A plus tard.
Fabrice.


----------



## WS95000 (29 Septembre 2002)

Jai toujours une opinion mitigée sur les Mac entrée de gamme mais croyais quand même quApple ne lésinait sur sa haut de gamme. Euh ben cétait prendre Apple ne pas comme Apple : regardez le DD de PowerBook G4,  même pas un ATA/100. Mesquin  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/mad.gif


----------



## macinside (29 Septembre 2002)

l'ata 100 n'a aucun interet sur un portable /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## bateman (29 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabrzz1:</font><hr />*
Je vous dis ça car mon disque 48Go IBM est tombé en panne à cause de Norton et est parti au SAV et en attendant, j'ai remis le 10Go pour pouvoir bosser.   *<hr /></blockquote>


warf.
norton, bouh, tu leur a fait un procès j'espère....

de Dieu.


----------



## WS95000 (29 Septembre 2002)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> * l'ata 100 n'a aucun interet sur un portable /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *



Pourquoi?


----------



## macinside (29 Septembre 2002)

Simple la vitesse maxi d'un disque dur 2"1/2 est de 5400 tours par minutes de plus aucun controleur ata 100 ne depasse en débit réel un controleur ata 66 !


----------



## WS95000 (29 Septembre 2002)

Alors, pourquoi Dell met ATA 100 dans ses portables moyenne et haut de gamme ?


----------



## krigepouh (29 Septembre 2002)

Salut !
Qui sait combien de mémoire cache ont les DD 20 Go des Titanium 550 DVD ? J'ai repéré un p'tit 40 Go chez MacWay pas trop cher ( 300 environ et je voudrais comparer).

Merci d'avance


----------



## minime (29 Septembre 2002)

WS95000 a dit:
			
		

> Alors, pourquoi Dell met ATA 100 dans ses portables moyenne et haut de gamme ?



- Pour des raisons marketing ?
- Parce que ça ne leur revient pas plus cher ???


----------



## Fanoo (29 Septembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par fabrzz1:</font><hr />*

Vivement le retour de mon gros disque, j'ai d'ailleurs fait la demande pour qu'il me l'échange contre un 60Go (en rajoutant la différence), il a encore plus de mémoire cache donc encore plus rapide.

*<hr /></blockquote>

Tu vas mettre quel disque 60 Go ? Un 4200 tpm ou un 5400 ?
Moi je cherche toujours un DD interne pour mon Titanium de 60 Go qui tourne vite mais je n'ai trouvé que du 4200.
Tu as une adresse  pour du 5400 ?
Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Septembre 2002)

Je parle du DD 6OGo IBM Travelstar qui tourne à 5400t/min. Je t'assure que tu verras la différence de rapidité de ta machine.
Voici le lien de chez IBM avec les disques Travelstar :

http://www.storage.ibm.com/hdd/travel/tr60gh.htm

Je te conseille de l'acheter en externe firewire autoalimenté, de l'enlever de son boitier et de le monter en interne. Et comme ça, tu as un boitier externe firewire autoalimenté pour mettre ton disque original.
 /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## Fanoo (30 Septembre 2002)

OK merci pour l'info.
En effet ca semble etre un tres bon disque.
mais tu l'achetes où en France ? IBM n'a pas l'air de le vendre sur son site US (le site "french" ne le mentionne meme pas...), et les revendeurs n'ont pas l'air de le referencer !
D'autre part, je pensais me l'acheter "nu" et acheter un boitier vide Titanium chez MacWay a 100 euros, qui a un bridge Oxford 911. penses-tu que c'est mieux d'acheter le boitier original IBM ?
merci pour ton aide.


----------



## woulf (30 Septembre 2002)

bon, ben moi, je suis passé à l'acte !

Commandé un travelstar 40gos chez www.grosbill.com
Commandé un boitier titanium oxford 911 chez macway

Le HD: 208 euros avec les frais de port
Le boitier: 113 euros avec les frais de port

Soit: 208+113 = 321 euros

A titre d'info, sur l'applestore, un pocket drive La Cie 40gos, c'est 489 euros plus les frais de port !

Je pense que d'acheter les deux trucs séparés, c'est quand même la meilleure solution, d'autant que tu choisis tes composants, principalement le disque dur, bien sûr !

Le seul truc qui me fait tiquer, chez macway: envoi dès disponibilité...  J'ai un pote qui attend sa carte powerlogix G4 550 pour son B&amp;W depuis aout... Aïe. Macinside, rassure moi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## florentdesvosges (1 Octobre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par woulf:</font><hr />* 
Le seul truc qui me fait tiquer, chez macway: envoi dès disponibilité...  J'ai un pote qui attend sa carte powerlogix G4 550 pour son B&amp;W depuis aout... Aïe. Macinside, rassure moi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif  *<hr /></blockquote>

Une  carte powerlogix, ils en recoivent nettement moins régulièrement que des boitiers Titanium. Rassure-toi, ça devrait rentrer vite !


----------



## woulf (14 Octobre 2002)

J'ai été mauvaise langue avec macway: le boitier titanium est arrivé super vite... /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif
En revanche, chez Grosbill, l'arrivée du disque dur s'est faite attendre: reçu vendredi dernier (commandé le 29 septembre, quand même): je veux bien qu'ils aient été en plein inventaire, déménagement, mais j'ai quand même du appeler deux fois et menacer de résilier la commande pour qu'il arrive en 48h chrono !

Pour l'installation: eh ben, j'ai trouvé que c'était pas si simple que ça: enlever le disque dur, sans problème, replacer le nouveau, plus délicat: petits doigts de préférence !
Mon emmerdement majeur fut de retirer deux des 4 vis Torx qui tiennent le disque dur d'origine en place: elles avaient été serrées par Hulk, c'est pas possible autrement; j'ai failli en abimer le pas de vis, et j'ai du les enlever avec...une pince !

En revanche, le boitier titanium, installation sans souci de l'ancien disque dur !

Merci à carbon copy cloner, le transfert des données s'est effectué sans douleur, en bootant depuis le disque externe.

Je ne remarque pas de gain significatif en vitesse: l'origine était un travelstar 20go, remplacé par un travelstar 40gos, j'imagine qu'ils tournent à la même vitesse.

Pas de chaleur démesurée, ni de mise en marche plus fréquente du ventilo.

Tout roule, et, si vous vous munissez de doigts de fée, je recommande le changement:26gos de dispo, c'est appréciable pour les montages imovie !


----------



## krigepouh (3 Novembre 2002)

Hé bé vous n'aviez pas précisé que c'était chaud le changement de DD sur un Tita !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Déjà j'ai dû me procurer le tournevis Torx Type T8, quand j'ai voulu dévisser les deux petites vis qui retiennent le DD ben le tournevis tournait dans le vide !!  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif Rien à faire (évidemment il était 00:30).
Le lendemain go to AppleCare (Place Boulnois) et le gentil réparateur m'explique qu'il existe DEUX modèles de Torx Type T8 et bien sur le bon est difficilement trouvable  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif Et puis le DD en lui-même ben c'est pas comme un bon gros DD de PowerMac, que l'on manipule avec ses gros doigts /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif , surtout ne pas oublier de bien remettre les petits caoutchouc et la feu-feuille en Mylar et de remettre du vernis sur les vis quand on remet la coque et patati et patata Un vrai travail d'orfèvre pour ce bijou de Titanium /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## krigepouh (3 Novembre 2002)

Ah oui pour finir j'ai donc boosté mon Titanium avec un 32 Go de chez IBM en 5400 t/mn. Précisions sur les perfs plus tard

a+


----------



## woulf (3 Novembre 2002)

moi, si on me l'avait dit, j'aurais hésité, mais mes pognes de bucheron ont eu raison du titi /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/smile.gif


----------



## krigepouh (5 Novembre 2002)

Salut !
Bon au niveau des perfs, le test de XBench montre que le DD est plus rapide en lecture, mais un poil plus lent en écriture (ou le contraire chais plus). En utilisation quotidienne, il me semble sentir un peu plus de réactivité. Par contre j'ai eu deux vieux "Kling-Klong" ce soir, demain go to MacWay, le retour !  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif Brrr Le Titanium va-t-il passer cette nuit ?


----------



## woulf (5 Novembre 2002)

Es tu sûr que ton disque dur soit 100% Diablo II compatible ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## krigepouh (5 Novembre 2002)

Heu non pas de Didi sur le Tita  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## krigepouh (6 Novembre 2002)

Suite de mes aventures
Le "Kling-Klang" continue et me fait vraiment flipper quant à la survie de mes données (j'ai fait une sauvegarde au cas où), mais depuis hier les icones de la barre de menu du Finder (horloge, Bluetooth, moniteur etc) ont tout simplement dis-pa-rus !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif Depuis que j'ai changé ce HD mon Titanium c'est plutôt le Titanic  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/frown.gif 
Je vais faire en sorte de remplacer demain ce HD par le classique 40 Go/5400 de chez IBM et basta !

a+


----------



## melaure (7 Novembre 2002)

C'est bien dommage car je n'ai aucun soucis avec les deux disques de 40 Go IBM (4200 tours). Et vu le peu de différence dont tu parles, j'ai bien fait de pas mettre plus d'argent pour un gain minime. Si je veux que ça booste, je booter sur mon ICE 80 Go externe (7200 tours) et la le gain est sensible ...


----------



## krigepouh (9 Novembre 2002)

Hé bien oui mes amis je suis de retour ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif 
J'ai renvoyé le 32 Go de chez IBM et j'ai fait comme la majorité d'entre vous, c'est-à-dire opté pour le 40 Go de IBM ( 10 d'écart seulement), flambant neuf.
Primo je veux parler du démontage-remontage record (2:30 mn) que j'ai fait en direct dans la boutique !! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif Je suis devenu un pro du démontage de Ti.
Secundo, ben ce disque est une petite bombe, d'après mes premiers tests il apporte un gain non négligeable (sans doute la mémoire cache). Je gagne plus de 20 points sur les tests "sequential" et "random" de X-Bench ! /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 
Sinon quelques remarques :
- Je trouve qu'il fait un petit "tchik-tchik" de temps en temps est-ce normal ou suis-je parano ?  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/ooo.gif 
- N'achetez pas les tournevis Torx de marque Bost, ils ne conviennent pas au démontage du Ti. J'ai pris le T8 chez eux il est trop petit et le T9 ne prend pas bien les vis, seul le Facom (à ma connaissance) est le bon.


----------



## SirDeck (23 Décembre 2002)

Je viens d'installer l'IBM 40 Go 5400 t/min (j'avais le toshiba 20 Go d'origine sur mon vieux Ti 500 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) enfin de l'espaaaaaaace ! Mais, tant qu'à faire, un peu plus de vitessssssse. Grand utilisateur des calques de Photoshop le petit plus du 5400 t/min n'est pas négligeable.

En effet, il y a des clics clics. uniquement lorsque le disque est sollicité. Il est nettement plus bruyant que le Toshiba. C'est tout. On est quand même à des années lumières du raffut des premiers iBook. Mais c'est vrai, c'est un peu plus bruyant. Solution = 1 Go de RAM -&gt; le disque est moins sollicité et voilà tout  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Résistera-t-il aux kilomètres de vélo que j'inflige chaque semaine à mon Ti ??? Il n'y a pas de raison.


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2003)

Bon, je viens de récuperer un IBM Travelstar 40 Go suite à vos conseils! Démontage du Ti et de l'ancien disque, pas de problème, bien plus simple que je ne l'imaginais!
Par contre, petit soucis: le disque est relié à la carte par une nappe (cable connecteur), et le disque IBM que j'ai recu n'en possède pas... Doit-on retirer celle du disque d'origine? Cela ne me semble pas simple, et j'hésite à tirer dessus comme un malade 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



D'avance merci.


----------



## macinside (22 Février 2003)

ben oui faut enlever cette nappe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 au faite tu fait quoi de t'on ancien disque dur ?


----------



## Amok (22 Février 2003)

Mais attends... (le mec naze, pas foutu de virer une nappe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) tu la choppes par où? J'ose pas tirer sur le cable, quand même, et il n'y a pas de prise...

Pour l'instant, j'en fait pas grand chose... Tu en cherches un? (un 20 Go)


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2003)

tu tire sur le connecteur noir de façon uniforme


----------



## melaure (23 Février 2003)

C'est comme cela sur tous les disques neufs ? En tout cas les deux toshiba 40 Go que j'ai acheté n'en avaient pas ma c'est facile à installer ...


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2003)

si on a 2 mains gauche on va faire un tour  par la


----------



## SirDeck (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * Mais attends... (le mec naze, pas foutu de virer une nappe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) tu la choppes par où? J'ose pas tirer sur le cable, quand même, et il n'y a pas de prise...

Pour l'instant, j'en fait pas grand chose... Tu en cherches un? (un 20 Go)  * 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai acheté un boîtier formac FireWire USB2 (je précise 2 parce qu'on en aura jamais sur Mac), un boîtier vide. J'y ai placé mon vieux 20 go dedans et je l'utilise comme disque de back-up. Marche impec.


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2003)

moi j'ai besoins pour remettre en route une becane


----------



## melaure (23 Février 2003)

J'ai un vieux 6 Go ...


----------



## Amok (23 Février 2003)

En fait, le problème est que les temps derniers j'avais plutôt bidouillé dans des carcasses de PCs et qu'en général c'est quand même vachement moins bien fini que les macs (c'est pas du tout du parti-pris, c'est une constatation). Quand j'ai vu la base de la nappe noire sur le support des fiches noir, sans le moindre interstice entre les deux, j'ai pensé que cela ne faisait qu'un. Impression renforcée par le fait que pour arriver à choper ce truc avec des grosses pattes de loup c'est tout sauf une évidence... Enfin, ca y est (thank's mackie) et ca roule nickel!


----------



## macinside (23 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par melaure:</font><hr /> * J'ai un vieux 6 Go ...  * 

[/QUOTE]

trop petit pour y installer un OS X.2


----------



## ricchy (25 Février 2003)

Je profite du fil d'éclairé que vous êtes pour poser ma question, et remonté le sujet pour Lupin sansei.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Y a t'il seulement IBM qui fabrique des DD pour les portables?
J'ai mon Ti avec 40 G0 qui tourne je suppose à 4200.

Cela vaut il la peine de passer au 5400 ?
Et quelle autres marques conseillez vous ?

Un peu con comme question, mais c'est pas grave.
En fait je pourrai peut être profiter d'acheter ici en Chine, je pense que ce sera nettement moins cher qu'en Suisse.


----------



## macinside (25 Février 2003)

non on trouve aussi du Fujtisu, mais comme IBM a revendu ça division disque dur a Hitachi on trouvera plus que des 2"1/2 japonais !


----------



## melaure (25 Février 2003)

J'ai deux 40 Go 2"5 Toshiba (interne et externe) 4200 tr/m et ce sont bons disques assez véloces (surtout par rapport à celui fournit par Apple en standard ...)


----------



## Lupin sansei (25 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par richy:</font><hr /> * Je profite du fil d'éclairé que vous êtes pour poser ma question, et remonté le sujet pour Lupin sansei.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

merci à toi richy,  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je reposte ma question (je l'ai relu, je la trouve pas si c** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Mina san Konichiwa,

Je trouve que  le 4200 tours du Ti se traine.

depuis octobre dernier, j'utilise un disque FW 7200 tours comme disque principal pour mon Ti autorisant  un débit jusqu'à 32mo/s (c'est pas un oxford 911). ça va bcp plus vite que le disque interne mais qd je veux déplacer la machine, je suis obligé de rebooter sur le disque interne.
et puis j'ai aussi 2-3 trucs agaçants que j'éliminerai si le FW passe en disque 2aire

Je voudrais connaitre vos avis éclairés sur le changement du disque interne pour un disque 5400rpm (le 40 GNX au hasard) avec 8Mo de cache.
mes interogations se portent sur les gains de performances procuré par le changement 4200 2Mo --&gt;5400 8Mo:

1) Vais je retrouver qque chose s'approchant de ce que j'ai avec le FW? (la sensation de performance)
ou ça va pas faire bcp de différence avec le 4200.

2) est ce que qqu'un peut mesurer le debit de son disque 5400 pour comparer avec le 4200 et le FW?

Est ce que l'investissement vaut le coup?

merci


----------



## Lupin sansei (27 Février 2003)

un p'tit coupd d'ascenceur


----------



## Amok (6 Mars 2003)

Juste pour dire que j'ai commandé avant hier à 15:00 un boitier FW Silverfly chez MacWay pour y reloger le disque dur interne d'origine de mon Ti. A ma grande (et agréable) surprise le colis est arrivé ce matin à 9:00 dans mon bled paumé. Pour une fois qu'un fournisseur assure et est efficace, autant le nommer!
Ce petit boitier est très sympa, joli, fonctionne parfaitement se démonte/remonte en deux minutes pour la modique somme de 97,52 euros - 639,69 FF (port compris).

Pour voir le produit,  c'est ici.


----------



## probatonne (24 Avril 2003)

Et aujourd'hui, quel serait le meilleur modèle pour un TiBook ?
Je souhaiterais un modèle d'une capacité de l'ordre de 40 Go et performant (5400 t/min et au minimum 8 Mo de cache) qui serait silencieux et se glisserait sans emcombre dans mon powerbook, tout en garantissant une autonomie équivalente au disque d'origine...
G entendu parler des TravelStar d'IBM, aujourd'hui repris par Hitachi, mais apparemment certains modèles ont une épaisseur de 9,5 mm... Ne faut-il pas un modèle de 12,5 mm pour un TiBook ?
Ce changement de disque entrainerait-il des performances visibles ou au contraire sont-elles minimes ? Un modèle FW 7200 t/min serait-il + performant ?
Merci d'avance pour vos réponses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





NB : Qqun aurait-il eu des nouvelles des disques 2.5" 7200 t/min ??


----------



## SirDeck (27 Avril 2003)

Comme indiqué plus haut, j'ai un 5400 IBM sur mon Ti 500. Plus bruyant, mais plus rapide. Mais ce qui fait que ma machine est encore dans la course, ce son ces 768 M de RAM. Il n'y a que Photoshop qui n'est pas satisfait. Ma solution actuelle consiste à utiliser un disque FireWire 7200 comme disque de travail pour photoshop uniquement.

C'est très acceptable.


----------

